# Tummy issues with my 6 month old puppy..HELP.



## carlee (Feb 12, 2013)

Ever since I've brought my spoo home he's had stomach issues. I tried to switch him from the food that the breeder had over a few weeks, but it didn't agree with him. So I kept feeding him what he breeder was feeding him (Nutro Natural Choice LID Lamb and Rice Puppy). Even on this food he's had semi soft stool. In the last couple of months he has had 2 anal gland infections, so I've been researching foods like crazy. In the meantime I've been feeding him UStew (homemade cooked-which really hasn't helped much with the soft stool issue) and Nutro Sensitive Skin & Stomach Venison and Rice formula-He has had solid stool with this food. From everything I've read to help with the anal glands issue he needs his stools to be fairly large and firm to empty the glands. I know that Nutro isn't considered a great food, but for now this new kind is working. It's not approved for all life stages, so I don't know if it is ok to feed long term or not, and the protein is only around 22%. So, I've been racking my brain doing research and just don't know what to feed. I've been looking into Fromm, Acana, NOW, Nutrisource/Pure Vita, and Nature's Variety. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

Sorry you've had problems...I feed my dogs Blue...some kibble and canned...they need both...mix the canned in afternoon with the kibble...just don't worry too much if stool is sometimes soft...I have one mini who has very soft stools most of time but the other has firm....neither has anal gland problems...vet said just the way their systems are and both healthy and happy..definitely don't keep switching..find a quality food and stay with it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

What is the fiber content of the food? I had problems with Brandy (spoo)who had anal gland problems. My sister said that shredded wheat helps and the vet agreed it might help and definitely wouldn't hurt. Brandy passed away from something unrelated before I could see if it helped. 

Lexi is my 5 month old spoo and I was having issues with soft stools (I like the food she was on when I got her). The vet recommended the chicken & rice diet to firm her up. As soon as I added the food, she went soft again. I decided to try the shredded wheat. I gave her 4-5 pieces of the plain, spoon size. In one day she firmed right up. I give her the shredded wheat as treats before each meal. Vet said it was fine. 

Her food has 3% crude fiber and I think her digestive system needs more than that. She's been firm ever since 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Has your vet checked for any underlying infection or other problem? If all checks out as normal, I would be tempted to try raw - it seems to help many dogs with soft stools.


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Give home a tablespoon of pumpkin at each meal. That will help harden his stool up. Make sure it is 100% pure pumpkin. You can usually find it in the baking aisle at the grocery.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

Have you tried any grain free food? I do agree with the above comment thought to make sure that there is no underlying issues first. 

For food - I initially was all set to switch over to grain free but have not made the change as my pup has been doing really well on what the breeder started him out on. If it's not broken - why fix it? I use Fromm - it can be a pain to find but luckily one boutique pet shop by me actually does sell it & another you can special order it. You cannot buy it in any of the big box pet shops though such as PetSmart. I do notice as a puppy this is the first pup I have had where there have not been loose stools or anything... 

Real canned pumpkin as mentioned will definitely help put his poop back on track - but there has to be an underlying issue...


----------



## carlee (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone. He was tested for worms, parasites, etc. but nothing showed up. Since I have switched him to the Nutro Venison, his stools have been perfect. I'm just leary about feeding Nutro with all of the bad reviews out there.


----------



## carlee (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh, I forgot. I have done the pumpkin thing and it has not helped.


----------

